# Introduction Letter



## rsmithbuild (Dec 15, 2010)

Do any of you send out introduction letters to your new leads. Heres ours do you guys feel its to long any input 
Dear Customer,
First and foremost I am glad to hear no one was hurt during your horrifying event. My name is Robin Smith, and I am the owner of Robin Smith Build & Design. Recently, we served your neighbor, located behind you, with his fire lost.
Our company’s commitment is to provide professional fire damage restoration services that focus on the time and budget allocated by the insurance company. In addition we review the scope of work issued by the insurance company to make sure the scope of work is inclusive of every aspect to restore your property incl
uding Law and Ordnance. We work closely with each of our clients and keep them informed of the progress during each stage of the restoration. Our company is committed to providing you with the highest quality restoration experience, and I would be proud to introduce you to your neighbor Mr. Myers and allow you to see our quality workmanship. 
I have had a lot of interaction with insurance companies and insurance adjusters Most companies are known for being professional and actually paying the claims as they are supposed to rather than trying to nickel and dime the homeowner into insanity, some are not. Insurance adjusters work for the insurance companies not the homeowner. We work for the homeowner.
Contact me at ……… to schedule a time that’s convenient for you to meet and discuss the fire restoration of your home, or visit our web page and then use the contact form: www.rsmithbuild.net

Professional regards,

R Smith


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Please learn how to use the space bar & enter keys.

Would make your posts MUCH easier to read....:thumbsup:


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Why not walk over to the neighboring homes and introduce yourself and your company in person? Letters tend to get thrown out in the junk mail pile. Why wait for them to call you. :thumbup:


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I try to keep them short and sweet. This is an example from an email I sent to a Service Magic lead that we received a couple of days ago.

_Hello Don,

My name is Ben with Ethos Kitchen and Bath Remodeling. From what I gather on the information that you submitted, you're having problems with water damage at the shower and toilet, and are looking to do some other work in the bathroom while repairing those items. We can certainly help you with that. We are a licensed and insured builder, and use only the best materials, so you won't have future problems like this down the line. We tried contacting you earlier by phone, however we were unable to reach you, so we felt it was important to at least touch base with you to see where you're at with your project.

We can give you a free estimate for your bathroom and bring out samples of the various products we install. If you are ready to set up an appointment, please let me know at this email address, or at my cell number. You can learn more about our company at http://www.kcethos.com.

Please let us know if we may help you with your bathroom,_


----------

